# DIY kits



## dillenger1 (Nov 19, 2007)

does anyone ever make up there own kits?It seems everyone is buying the pumps from aftermatketompanies.I want nothing more then a nice mist set from a hobbs 1bar press. switch.Ive been experimenting with pumps and nozzles.Ive got a mk2 washer pump and a couple other varies pumps from the wrecker.Ive been messing with .5 gph furnace nozzles,carb jets,and garden sprayer nozzles.Garden sprayers working best.the furnace nozzle needs more pressure,which the stock washer pump cant do.The carb jet is to fat a stream(stock dirt bike jet)I thought of injecting with the boost pressure,but dont want to worry about an empty bottle situation.Oh yah ive got a mk2 turbo diesel with 10mm pump gtd nozzles,2 1/2"dp all the way back.Its in a 3500lbs vehicle so i need the power.I mean the pumps are nothing more then rv high pressure water pumps right? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## dillenger1 (Nov 19, 2007)

*Re: DIY kits (dillenger1)*

you guys must not like DYI'ers


----------



## Kazan (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: DIY kits (dillenger1)*

Start here 
http://www.not2fast.com/thermo/water_injection/


----------



## Mintdub (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: DIY kits (dillenger1)*

home brew kits are where its at if ya wanna go cheap... thats what i did.. and it worked great.. i did purchase some parts from COOLMIST though. about $129 worth 
http://s327.photobucket.com/al...stall/



_Modified by Vdubbermk2 at 4:58 PM 12-11-2008_


----------



## Three Wood (Nov 29, 2008)

http://www.yarchive.net/car/water_injection.html
DIY.


----------



## scott66 (Jul 5, 2003)

honestly your search-fu is weak. there are a ton of people that have done this before. all you have to do is google-it and they will come.
sorry for the beat down, but seriously use your brain.


----------



## freakyGTI (Oct 10, 2007)

http://myfastgti.com/volkswage...=6843
This is the one i'm working on. Hopefully be test squirting thursday.


----------

